# for anyone that can read spanish... (specktra member related)



## jennifer. (Jun 15, 2008)

i've stumbled across the spanish vogue forums and noticed a thread on "yes or no looks?" if i'm not mistaken, mentioning quite a few of our more "popular" members on here and it looks like insults!  well, from what i can tell anyway.  i can't understand spanish too well, but i'm kinda curious to know what is says.  can anyone here roughly translate?  these people on there sound downright mean!  

here's the link:

vogue :: Ver tema - Looks que sí, looks que no!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 15, 2008)

You don't want to know what it says, they themselves are even saying they are being mean.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

Whatever they are saying I am pretty sure that they shouldn't be using GlamYOURus FOTDs without her permission (unless she is on that site).  I don't speak spanish so I can't translate but I hope that they are ONLY saying kind things.

EDIT: That is bull s**t that they are being mean.  I am very, very happy that Specktra is a place that that type of behavior is not allowed and/or tolerated.  I am so pissed right now.  How dare they talk about our members like that especially GlamYOURus.  She is gorgeous, talented, and a great member on this site.  Grrrr.....I am so mad!  Why do other people have to be so mean?  And any of the other specktra members that these people talked about I am so sorry.


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah it looks like they are using several members pictures as well.  assholes!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh my god. What bitches. You don't even need to know Spanish to see that they're being cunts. Wow are they even allowed to repost members' pictures like that?


----------



## talste (Jun 15, 2008)

To be honest, I also think it's a little bit mean & thoughtless to post a thread here about this, by doing so your publicizing the other site & this could be embarrassing for the involved specktra members. Maybe a PM to the girls involved would of been more appropriate.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 15, 2008)

They are completely dissing her! Not just criticizing her makeup but also her body hair and teeth. Some said they liked her makeup but it was too much for daytime. They shouldn't be using someone else's photo period.


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 15, 2008)

i didn't intend it to mean embarrassment to anyone.  mods, feel free to remove.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_To be honest, I also think it's a little bit mean & thoughtless to post a thread here about this, by doing so your publicizing the other site & this could be embarrassing for the involved specktra members. Maybe a PM to the girls involved would of been more appropriate._


----------



## talste (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't mean to belittle you with my comment, I was just thinking about the girls happily logging on here today, only to see this thread & think WTF?!? and well you can picture the rest.


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 15, 2008)

oh no it wasn't taken as that, but you're right.  i didn't mean to embarrass anyone.   those vogue people have some nerve though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_Sorry, I didn't mean to belittle you with my comment, I was just thinking about the girls happily logging on here today, only to see this thread & think WTF?!? and well you can picture the rest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## couturesista (Jun 15, 2008)

We Love you GLAMYOUROUS. " HURT PEOPLE always try to HURT PEOPLE". ALL of them are insecure, who would say such things. PLease DO NOT GO TO THAT SITE< DON"T GIVE THEM THE SATISFACTION, wait if they have her pic does that mean that one of them is a SPEKTRA GAL? I would hate for that to be true.


----------



## User93 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just wanted to say, damn, thats some ignorant shit! And to all the ladies who found themselves there - if people are talking behind your back, that simply means you're 1 step ahead. You're gorgeous. They are ignorant and jealous. End of story.


----------



## adela88 (Jun 15, 2008)

why cover up something like this? Its not promoting that website beucase yeah- if youre retarded enough to want to spend your life on teh internetz bitching about someone you dont even know...
has anyone else noticed that posts like that are usually on spanish sites?

i tried that eyemakeup but in browns and i looked hella good lol and so does GlamYOURus


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 15, 2008)

i think they're just linking pictures.  it looks like they might be critiquing specktra's tutorial entries.  

i'd like to see what some of _those _people look like!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_We Love you GLAMYOUROUS. " HURT PEOPLE always try to HURT PEOPLE". ALL of them are insecure, who would say such things. PLease DO NOT GO TO THAT SITE< DON"T GIVE THEM THE SATISFACTION, wait if they have her pic does that mean that one of them is a SPEKTRA GAL? I would hate for that to be true._


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 15, 2008)

oh my god what a bunch of nasty bitches, i urge everyone not to read it, especially if you post FOTDS as it it could really hurt someone!! it has actually put me off posting my fotds , t thought only members can get access to the FOTD area? x


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 15, 2008)

So I guess the tutorials section needs to be closed off to non-members too?
I can't use the translator past the 2nd page for some reason, but they're posting people's pictures from mid-tutorial to laugh at I suppose. They post something to help others and they want to pick it apart? I don't understand why some people would be so mean.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 15, 2008)

Im actually going to delete my whole photobucket now this has upset me!! The mods should know as well as that forum should be made to delete the images they have STOLEN!!!!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 15, 2008)

I've seen the OP's avatar on this website before.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure if its a promo image. It doesn't look like it though.


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2008)

It's unfortunate that people feel the need to pick apart and make fun of people on the Internet, behind a wall of annonymity. It lowers people's inhibitions and shows their true colours.

However, even if we did close off the tutorial forums to non-members, there's still a chance that the pictures will find themselves distributed outside of this website. Who knows, maybe even some members on Specktra are participating in that thread - I'd like to think not, but you never know on the Internet.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, I realized that once I saw the fotds that were posted. The person is a member and so are the others (or they just joined to gank peoples photos).
Sad


----------



## nek0 (Jun 15, 2008)

well.... as a born Canadian and also a Spaniard... 

I can say that those girls are... stupid.... 

This is the kind of stuff I talk about with one of my best friends, a British girl who also lives in Spain. We share the same perspecive of life, and don't like some of the thinks that people do in Spain...

Spaniards are usually... what we call 'mucho de boquilla pero luego...' which means that we boast a lot but then... truthfully its just b*llsh... We like to critique, it's kind of like a national hobby...

And sincerely, the Internet has only made it worse. You can critique and hurt anonymously... You won't believe the crap you read in some forums  (people just get mad at you for nothing, and start flaming you....)

So just ignore them... they are just ignorants...

The first girl posted something that she thought was cool but after that it derived (is that a word in english? sorry sometimes being bilingual crosses my wires) in stupidness... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PD: I am reading the whole thing and I am frankly embarrased right now, of being a Spaniard...


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't know if being Spanish has anything to do with it, there's just a lot of insecure people in the world who feel the need to make themselves feel better by putting others down annonymously. There's idiots the world over. Most of them are probably just insecure twats feeling big behind a computer screen - wow, takes a big person to make fun of people on the Internet!

But honestly, don't let it get to ya! There's so many gorgeous ladies on here, don't let it bother you. It's sad that people feel the need to do this, but that is unfortunately a part of the Internet forum world, there's always going to be jerks like that.

What I guess I want to say is that, you guys all rock, and don't let someone's pathetic insults get to you. (That thread isn't all insults though, there's quite a few compliments in there as well.) Rock your makeup with pride and just ignore the haters!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 15, 2008)

I just used a translator on some of the stuff they were saying
Im not going to post it here


All I have to say is, glamYOURus is gorgeous and so are ALL of the women on this website. 

Im sickened by all of that. 
Sick sick people.
Get a life.


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2008)

Just read the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen photos taken from Specktra on other blogs/forums and it was always very complimentary, used as a teaching tool ... never seen a case where there were insults like this ... OMG 

lets just ignore ..


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Im actually going to delete my whole photobucket now this has upset me!! The mods should know as well as that forum should be made to delete the images they have STOLEN!!!!_

 
don't do that, what for? once we post our photos here, they're on the web, its a risk we take. Anyhow, just ignore them.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_don't do that, what for? once we post our photos here, they're on the web, its a risk we take. Anyhow, just ignore them._

 
If you uploads them into photobucket and posts them here, they have to stay in PB for ppl to see the images here. So if she deletes her PB, the images here will be erased.


----------



## COBI (Jun 15, 2008)

Run through google site translator: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fforos.vogue.es%2Fviewtopi  c.php%3Ft%3D112142%26postdays%3D0%26postorder%3Das  c%26start%3D0%26sid%3D64a68e450aac5d756c774398ddac  bf82&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=es&tl=en

The translation is rough.

Forgot to add: I LOVE GlamYOURus's look.  GlamYOURus, you're gorgeous!


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_If you uploads them into photobucket and posts them here, they have to stay in PB for ppl to see the images here. So if she deletes her PB, the images here will be erased._

 
yes i know that. But she shouldn't remove them at all, who cares what they think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can't change ignorance, we're above that.

xx


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 15, 2008)

if you go through the pages there are so many specktra members photos being used and made fun of


EVERYONE ON SPECKTRA IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!
enough said


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

This whole thing just really angers me!  I don't get mad very often but I feel like all of us here on Specktra are kind of like a big happy family and you DON'T mess with the family! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What jerks!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 15, 2008)

I know, I agree coachkitten

you get to know everyone on the site through their pictures and their storys
and you think of them as friends...
and you know something, we'd never take those peoples pictures and start a thread talking smack about them! we'd never do that
because we are all good people. and they obviously are not.


----------



## mizzbeba (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm looking at the screen name at the vogue forum that posted a picture of a member....coincidentally there's a member with the same screen name here on specktra.


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2008)

Some (but not many) posts were actually complimentary, they loved Julia's eyes and were interested in her smokey tut. But the bulk of the posts were more than just constructive criticism, it was racist and mean. They wwent as far as to comment on the yellowness of one specktrettes teeth, and that she had a nose hair sticking out ... I wanted to laugh on how really bigotted and stupid and silly they were.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 15, 2008)

Those girls on the spanish vouge if you notice have avatars and signatures of the most beautiful women in the world, yet where are the pictures of themselves?  I hope these are young girls with body issues, and not grown women who have children.  My almost 3 year old said why are girls mean to other girls (I was shocked) and my husband said because they want something you have and they dont, and they don't feel pretty so to make themselves feel better they have to pick on other girls. sad right?

Those girls have issues with teeth, body hair, peircings, acne, just forget about them.


----------



## blackrose (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG, I just looked at the site, and these bitches are awful! how would they feel to have their pics posted and made fun of? Hah, I'd like to see how these girls are treated once they log back into specktra, if they are members here.


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2008)

oh my god!! i can't beleive this! 

It put me off posting fotd's


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 15, 2008)

WTF!

At first there were just comments about them liking the look but that it was not for them or that it was just "a bit much"; which is not all that bad. But then they started being incredibly mean and stupid. 

They just start picking the photos apart and trash talking. If I could only reach my hand through their monitor :/

I love you GlamYOURus baby!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 15, 2008)

The more I read, the angrier I get.

They're over there talking crap about some of the most lovely and talented girls on the site. Grrrrr


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 15, 2008)

What those people don't realize is that the 'Kim Kardashian Tutorial' is not an everyday look. It was INSPIRED, an interpretation. It's amazing to me how it started off as "it's great, but it's a bit too much." and it twists into all these dumb remarks. I've read most of the posts (I know Spanish) and yeah it's rude. But just remember that, they're obviously self-conscious and can't find anything better than to rip people apart. I'd love to see some of their pictures... And in response to a post on the first page, it has nothing to do with being Spanish. It's just people being brash on the internet. Oh cool you're making fun of someone on the internet... anonymously... real badass.


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2008)

some people out there are unbeleivable!! they have to put others down to make themselves feel good! they should really grow up and stop tearing people apart..Grrrr
they even have the nerve to make fun of a member's make up collection.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow obviously those girls have no self esteem, they are picking apart everything they could possibly pick apart. She's beautiful, they're stupid!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

This is the sad truth of the internet.  While we see how good and unifying this site is to us, these bitches just use it to tear girls apart for no other reason than because they're inconsiderate and self-conscious.  Makeup is supposed to be fun and make you feel beautiful and want to share your creations/inspirations with everyone.  You shouldn't have to worry about stupid shit like this.  It's too bad we can't really figure out if there are any Specktrettes posting that hate and ban them.  We don't need those two-faced users here polluting our good community!

GlamYOURus and anyone else affected (since I refuse to read that bullshit) - you are beautiful!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 16, 2008)

Ive been thinking about this a lot today...
and I was thinking, I've never posted a tutorial, mostly because I dont think I'm confident enough with my "non makeup" face being on the internet
and when I see the tutorials that you lovely ladies do for all of us
I think "wow they are beautiful! and they are confident! and I look up to them so much!"
and I do
the women on this site are role models for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they are confident and they dont wear makeup because they think they are ugly without it, they wear makeup because it is their art... and they are damn good at it too!!!

<3


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 16, 2008)

How sad is it that they have to go to another forum to trash people they don't even know. I mean, grow up already. I hate that Jealousy monster.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm just gonna say...consider the source. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let's chalk their shit talking up to immaturity. specktrettes rule!


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 16, 2008)

Have the girls on Spectra been notified about what's going on in the spanish vogue forum? If I were them, I would have contacted the moderators over there and request that the thread be deleted because of copyright infringement. What do you think?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't think that the pictures on here are copyrighted but I could be mistaken.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 16, 2008)

What sad cunts, seriously. Funny how they don't put their own photos up to be subject to the same scrutiny, probbaly because they all have faces that look like a dropped pie. 

I'd bet my last dollar that if you were to put up Glamyourus's photo up against the photo of one of these ugly moles in a contest on a men's Vogue/Ralph/FHM forum, Glamyourus would win by about 10000000000000000 to 1. 

Just for the girls who want to post FOTD's but are a bit wary now, another Specktra girl has made a tutorial to help track your photos on the net http://specktra.net/f280/tracking-yo...8/#post1105891


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 

 
_Have the girls on Spectra been notified about what's going on in the spanish vogue forum? If I were them, I would have contacted the moderators over there and request that the thread be deleted because of copyright infringement. What do you think?_

 
I'm not sure if they can get the thread deleted, but I'm positive that Glamyourus and any other Specktra members can ask to get their photos removed. I had an issue like this on Myspace and I actually filed a police report and threatened to sue Myspace if they didn't delete the profile. Needless to say, it came down within a few days. Lol.


----------



## frocher (Jun 16, 2008)

Why would anyone be so small minded as to start a thread like this.  Girls like this feel better about themselves by tearing people down.  It's hurtful and ridiculous.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know why I did this but I went through the entire 28 pages just to see whos pictures they posted.  I don't even understand Spanish but you can just tell that they are being mean.  I really, really, really don't understand how they can feel good about taking pictures off of this website and picking them apart.  It just makes me so sad but mostly REALLY angry.


----------



## msashlay (Jun 16, 2008)

What a horrible thing!  At least there are a few members on there, such as Sash and Olympia, that feel this is wrong.


----------



## nek0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well.... what can I say that hasn't been already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. They just don't understand the purpose of this forum, they cannot understand some people do this for fun, and for showing others.

2. I have never seen people so TALENTED and BEAUTIFUL as I have seen here @ specktra. 

3. Ignorance is the key of this matter, and really really bad manners. The Internet only makes this grow, as everything is widly available and free.

I have never done a FOTD myself or posted pics (at least yet), as I am not as talented and patient with the picture stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, to the gals that make my days brighter posting your amazing stuff, please keep to do so and ignore this at all


----------



## redambition (Jun 16, 2008)

what sad little internet trolls.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

its not a spanish thing so do not think that, i had this happen to me along with other girls on another forum(english speaking and freaking MEANER then any1 ive ever met, we were made fun of for being ''dumb'' girly girls) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

anyways i think this thread should be deleted or maybe its a good warning and should stay. when i went thru this b4 it turned into a war between the 2 sites so try not to let that happen atleast.each seen the threads on each others sites and went at it. and it was no longer fun 2 post for fear of being harassed. (those girls will def prob see this 1 and get meaner).


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

double


----------



## florabundance (Jun 16, 2008)

What a bunch of bitches (the majority, anyway).
It must be crushing for celebs who experience this level of criticism all the time, on a much more public scale.

Still, i'm among those who think this shouldn't have been posted. I wouldn't want those talented and beautiful members featured to be disheartened from showing their skills by small minded idiotic people.

If the FOTD section was members only, it would be beneficial in the sense that it would be easier to know who was responsible for stuff like this, and it could be dealt with easily and effectively. And i sort of hope that nobody would be desperately stupid enough to actually sign up just to steal pics and write derogatory things about them.


----------



## lara (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_If the FOTD section was members only, it would be beneficial in the sense that it would be easier to know who was responsible for stuff like this, and it could be dealt with easily and effectively. And i sort of hope that nobody would be desperately stupid enough to actually sign up just to steal pics and write derogatory things about them._

 
The FOTD subforum is members-only already. It has been for quite a long time.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_The FOTD subforum is members-only already. It has been for quite a long time._

 
oh, so nothing else can be done? like, disable right click?


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

even if u disable right click they can hit ''Print Scr"" on their keyboards and capture whatever their viewing. theyd have to create/upload their own image out of that though so it would be a hassle to steal a photo. only a nutcase would go through all that trouble just to make fun of some1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it would help.


----------



## lara (Jun 16, 2008)

There's only so much that can be done from the server side to prevent image theft. Ultimately you rely on the goodwill of strangers and the knowledge and understanding that once you upload an image to a location where it can be indexed/reproduced/searched/otherwise found it becomes more or less public domain and there's little you can do to protect it from people who might want to make fun of you.

It's just a broader, more international version of taking pictures from your highschool yearbook and drawing moustaches on the girls you didn't like.


----------



## user79 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_even if u disable right click they can hit ''Print Scr"" on their keyboards and capture whatever their viewing. theyd have to create/upload their own image out of that though so it would be a hassle to steal a photo. only a nutcase would go through all that trouble just to make fun of some1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so it would help._

 
I think if you're using Mozilla, it can overide right-click disablers. So it wouldn't be very helpful either since a lot of people use Mozilla Firefox as their browser of choice.

If it's any consolation at all, the tutorials on Specktra get a ton of link-backs to other sites, and almost all that I've checked out (the links) have been gushing with praise for the tutorial that was linked, and for our website in general. I think there's always going to be a bad apple in the batch, unfortunately.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh well I guess you just have to ignore it. People are so mean/rude sometimes. I know I was hurt by this happening to me becuz they used personal information along with photos we were posting on the forum I was a member of. It just really shows you what can be spread around from posts on a public board.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I learned my lesson and now I try to stay friendly but not get into my lifes details online anymore.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2008)

Low self esteem at it's finest.


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think if you're using Mozilla, it can overide right-click disablers. So it wouldn't be very helpful either since a lot of people use Mozilla Firefox as their browser of choice.

If it's any consolation at all, the tutorials on Specktra get a ton of link-backs to other sites, and almost all that I've checked out (the links) have been gushing with praise for the tutorial that was linked, and for our website in general. I think there's always going to be a bad apple in the batch, unfortunately._

 
You can also disable javascript on any browser. There really isn't anything you can do to prevent images from being saved and used elsewhere on the internet


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2008)

Guys. They're douchebags. It's a douchebag  thing to do. We all know that. We all know how much time and effort goes into FOTDs, tutorials, etc.  
There are tutorials on this site featuring looks and makeup styles that aren't 'me', but that doesn't invalidate the tutorial, and that doesn't change the fact that there ARE people who find it useful.

Remember bullies from high school? That's all they are, and that's all they'll be. Giving them the power to change you being -you- only validates and encourages their behavior.

Hell with 'em.


----------



## emmy282 (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, so I'm english, but have lived nearly all my life in Spain. I'm relatively new Specktra, and still gathering up confidence to post a FOTD, but I love looking throught everybody else's, they are a great source inspiration and the talent you all have is amazing! 
I just read through the whole 28 pages of the vogue thread, and it's obvious it just got out of hand. It started out ok, people just saying GlamYOURous's look was more suitable for going out at night, lots of compliments about the lip color and so on. And then some girls started to get plain nasty about it, posting other photos and being plain mean. BUT, lots of others girls have complained about how a select few were critisizing just for the sake of being mean, and then they started to post tutorials they did like. So, not all bad, just a few nasty people in the bunch. 
Also, some of the girls on there must me Specktra members too, 'cause they were saying how we never say a bad word about any of the FOTD's, and only members can see them, right?


----------



## emmy282 (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wanted to say that one of the girls that critisizes a lot is called BlackCat, and she must be a member here cause she posted one of Bonkisqueen's FOTD's.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 16, 2008)

I am just seeing this now and all I have to say is that I am shocked and appalled to see what is being done behind member's backs. 

How low do people have to stoop to make themselves feel better. I know when I post an fotd, I am putting myself out there and I do it because it helps others and inspires them. The positive feedback I receive helps me to keep doing what I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To all the haters, screw you. To those who have been put out there on the site, you are all gorgeous and we are lucky to have you on the forum


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 16, 2008)

Me too, just seen this now.  I am shocked but then not surprised at all... they wouldnt know talent/art if it hit them in their sorry-a*se faces...

The important thing to remember is that NOTHING ANYONE SAYS IS BECAUSE OF ME/YOU, ITS BECAUSE OF THEM.... full stop!

Those nasty, shitebags are clearly incapable of any form of art and lack any self-esteem.  

Also show me where the hell this frickin RULE BOOK is about what look should be a daytime look only or whatever!?! 

They have just completely missed the point!  More fool them.


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 16, 2008)

some are nice, e.g bonito means nice

sobrecargado meas to overload

but some are compliments!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_i've stumbled across the spanish vogue forums and noticed a thread on "yes or no looks?" if i'm not mistaken, mentioning quite a few of our more "popular" members on here and it looks like insults!  well, from what i can tell anyway.  i can't understand spanish too well, but i'm kinda curious to know what is says.  can anyone here roughly translate?  these people on there sound downright mean!  

here's the link:

vogue :: Ver tema - Looks que sí, looks que no!_


----------



## nek0 (Jun 16, 2008)

some are nice, but most of them are VERY mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there are some that say that it's cute, others that its nice, and others that its a bit overdone but... the truth is that... most of it is NOT nice >.<


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah some of them even go as far to say they cant sleep after seeing certain members photos, I want to slap them, I cant sleep after seeing your sick comments is more like it! people need to learn some respect

I highly doubt theyd say any of that to our faces
they are cowards.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 16, 2008)

What bitches!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmy282* 

 
_......Also, some of the girls on there must me Specktra members too, 'cause they were saying how we never say a bad word about any of the FOTD's, and only members can see them, right?_

 
Some of them are members of Specktra.  It's wasn't hard to do the math and figure out who they are.  I am disappointed.


----------



## rbella (Jun 16, 2008)

I know what they did was horrible, but this is why I don't post FOTD's or TUT's.  I know I'd be on one of those forums.  I'm a bit of a coward...But, I also know that if my face is on the internet, I've opened myself up for massive criticism.  I have a couple wedding pics on makeup alley just waiting to be ripped apart....

Please note, I am not criticizing those who choose to post FOTD's and TUT's.  I am actually envious because of their skills.  I'm just merely commenting on the fact that the internet is the internet and bitches will always be bitches.  If the bitches have free access to people to comment on, they will....


----------



## rbella (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Some of them are members of Specktra.  It's wasn't hard to do the math and figure out who they are.  I am disappointed._

 
Wow!  That's too bad.  You would think you wouldn't diss people from your own "family".  At least that what this place feels like to me.  Sorry if that is corny.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 16, 2008)

It seem that many of the images were not shown in context. But anyhoo, I think these nutso are b*tches!!  The ladies and men of Specktra (except for the folks who posted and clowned on wonderful members) are fabulous and we should not let these  *bad words* affect how we operate on Specktra.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Wow!  That's too bad.  You would think you wouldn't diss people from your own "family".  At least that what this place feels like to me.  Sorry if that is corny._

 
It's not corny at all.  Specktra is a great community and I love being a part of it.  It's great that the members of this site feel a connection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't let those petty trolls in that thread keep you from posting your FOTD pics.  It's pretty obvious from this thread how highly us Specktrettes are valuing their feedback in that nasty thread.  And in the wise words of my grandmother (who never concerned herself with what others thoughts of her ways)...."fuck 'em".  lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 16, 2008)

They're internet gangstas and real life wankstas. And, they know that foolishness is not tolerated here, so they have to take it elsewhere.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_They're internet gangstas and real life wankstas....._

 
How about I make some business cards for them with that as their title?  lol


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

^LMAOF 

just ignore the haters, don't give them the pleasure of being upset about it.


----------



## ..kels* (Jun 16, 2008)

how sad. i'm disgusted that some of these people are members.


----------



## concertina (Jun 16, 2008)

This is really sad and has me really pissed off. I've never posted a FOTD but be damned, I'm going to start.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 16, 2008)

Uh haha im fluent in spanish, the girl posted the picture and asked people what they thought of the look, the girl who posted it said she thought it was nice but alittle to excessive to wear on the street.


alot of girls agreed that it was alittle to much on the eyes but they liked the overall look of it. 

they said they didnt like the colours, and how they were placed but they loved the lips. 


they arent all bad comments, they are comments that any of you ladies would have thought in your own heads, but of course not have posted on here. 

its not right that she posted someone elses picture on another site, but i mean to each his own.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Wow! That's too bad. You would think you wouldn't diss people from your own "family". At least that what this place feels like to me. Sorry if that is corny._

 
WOW, That is HORRIBLE that our own members would stoop to such a low level. I don't even want to know who they are. Omg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still wouldn't stop me from posting a FOTD if I ever do though. lol.

Most of the girls on here are absolutely gorgeous on the inside AS WELL AS OUTSIDE. It's a shame if anyone lets such petty and immature comments get to them from people who obviously don't matter; I mean seriously, who really cares what someone with that kind of mentality things, anyways? Those aren't the kind of people you want on your side.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

like others have said, its the nature of what an FOTD/tut is. You post pics and ppl check em out, like them, and want to emulate someone's MAD skills. Honestly can you imagine if we didn't have these pictures here? I, for one, know I wouldn't have improved my blending skills, or have ventured into new/different colour combinations, or just plain being inspired by others makeup skills which makes me want to hone my own.

I don't care the fact that some were nice at first. The skanky wankers are either jealous of people's skills or just get kicks off tearing down pretty girls in order to make themselves feel better.

I hope hope HOPE this doesn't dissuade our members from continuing to post fotds and tuts, because seriously, you guys have helped COUNTLESS people feel better about themselves. its sad that there are a couple from this board, but i guess you have assholes in every bunch, its hard to keep them away.

Keep on keepin' on!! Love all you girls, and truly appreciate all you've taught me!!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sikfrmthemirror* 

 
_they arent all bad comments, they are comments that any of you ladies would have thought in your own heads, but of course not have posted on here. 

its not right that she posted someone elses picture on another site, but i mean to each his own._

 
Hmmm... really? 
Have u carried on to read comments on pages 3, 4 onwards?

A little respect and tact goes a LONG way... thats all most of us ask for.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah it starts out not bad
but by the time you get a few pages in
they start going off about peoples skin, teeth, facial hair, facial features, their before and after photos, etc etc.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 16, 2008)

To be honest I'm more pissed off that they hotlinked than them making fun of me. I fixed that little problem though.


----------



## joraye (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree, we open ourselves up to any sort of crticism because of the internet's "openness" and Specktra is a "safe haven" for our creativity, our blunders, our experiments, our fabolousness, it's the net, it can house anything, with good and bad outcomes.

However, I agree that I've been thru a few pages, and I don't see these women posting pics of themselves.

Vogue being such a large company, internationally based, you would think their admins on that board could be made aware that their members are taking per se "protected" content (stuff that you need to be a member to see) and trashing it on their own board.

It's just not very classy IMO.  I know nothing can be done, but it hurts me that some people are now afraid to post in fear that their pics will be linked and trashed.  Sad sad world when your creativity is stifled.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_To be honest I'm more pissed off that they hotlinked than them making fun of me. I fixed that little problem though._

 
LOL! I looked through all 26 pages to see if my picture was posted in there. If it was I was going to change the picture to goatse or some other gross picture


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_LOL! I looked through all 26 pages to see if my picture was posted in there. If it was I was going to change the picture to goatse or some other gross picture_

 
I thought of goatse but I didn't feel like looking at it myself. so a big F U seemed appropriate. How hard is it to just save or reupload. Most uploaders have a url function anyways.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG how mean! Didn't glamYOURus win the TOTM for that look? Those girls are just haters and are jealous.


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

yes she did...i HATED the comment that they can't sleep at night after seeing a certain picture...how rude!!


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am apalled at the behavior of these posters and in no way condone this behavior
I am going to interpret a quote from the page in my best Spanish:
Nunca fue mi intención que este post fuera de crítica personal hacia las chicas de las fotos, la idea inicial era otra: looks exagerados, poco favorecedores, o cambios de aspecto extremos.
It was never my intention that this post be critical towards the girls of the photos, the initial idea was another one: looks exaggerated, little enhancing, or extreme aspect changes.

Well, despite the posters "intentions" this turned into some cruel hating shit that confirms the reason why I keep so few girlfriends.  They used the photos without permission and that right there is wrong.  Specktra has taught me so much and I am guessing that these posters wouldn't know that even the "natural look" requires a little make-up.  I'd be harsher but I'm keepin' it profesh today.  Squash them Haters and keep doin' what your doin'.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Some of them are members of Specktra. It's wasn't hard to do the math and figure out who they are. I am disappointed._

 
Definitely.  Whatever happened to if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all?


----------



## rbella (Jun 16, 2008)

It seems to me that if you truly had balls, you would just post your remarks here.  If you are a member here and then you link up pics from this site to another strictly for the benefit insulting someone, you are a p*ssy.  Excuse the terminology.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_It seems to me that if you truly had balls, you would just post your remarks here. If you are a member here and then you link up pics from this site to another strictly for the benefit insulting someone, you are a p*ssy. Excuse the terminology._

 
Yes, except that sure as shit to get you banned here.  It is cowardly to post hate on another forum, but it's cowardly anyway because of the whole anonymity aspect of the internet.


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 16, 2008)

i am absolutely gutted for the girls who's photos have been posted on there. i cant even put it into words how upset and angry i feel about this. 
i dont think i speak for just myself when i say that posting fotds on specktra makes me feel good about myself because i have lots of insecurities and we all get such lovely comments from everyone here on our fotds.


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_ i dont think i speak for just myself when i say that posting fotds on specktra makes me feel good about myself because i have lots of insecurities and we all get such lovely comments from everyone here on our fotds._

 
I agree with you 100%, the people here are soo lovely because when we post out fotd's/tut's they always compliment us and that boosts our confidence.


----------



## rbella (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yes, except that sure as shit to get you banned here.  It is cowardly to post hate on another forum, but it's cowardly anyway because of whoe anonymity aspect of the internet._

 
That's true, you would get banned.  Which makes it so sad that someone would go out of their way to post such hateful things.  I would really like to think that people had better things to do with their time.  I can't even begin to describe how much I've learned from the TUT's and FOTD's on here.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 16, 2008)

You'd have to be pretty damn ignorant, narrow-minded and insecure to post those kind of insults about other people in a forum, how sad and horrible some people are


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

They are ignorant because they don't appreciate the time people take to do these tutorials and upload them. They are just jelous because they don't have the skills to post a tutorial.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

HOW PATHETIC!!!!!!!!
and i bet these are the types of girls who wear a tiny bit of mascara and some lip balm

i hear it all the time from girls like them.. they are just jealous
i bet they've never worn 'coloured' eyeshadow in their lives


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 

 
_I agree, we open ourselves up to any sort of crticism because of the internet's "openness" and Specktra is a "safe haven" for our creativity, our blunders, our experiments, our fabolousness, it's the net, it can house anything, with good and bad outcomes.

However, I agree that I've been thru a few pages, and I don't see these women posting pics of themselves.

* Vogue being such a large company, internationally based, you would think their admins on that board could be made aware that their members are taking per se "protected" content (stuff that you need to be a member to see) and trashing it on their own board*.

It's just not very classy IMO.  I know nothing can be done, but it hurts me that some people are now afraid to post in fear that their pics will be linked and trashed.  Sad sad world when your creativity is stifled._

 
I'm surprised at this too, and (like a lot of Aussie girls on here) I'm a member on the Vogue Australia boards, and they are so tightly regulated it's not funny, if a thread like that popped up it would be removed in literally a matter of seconds.

Don't let these sad cases get to you. You girls/boys have taught me everything I know.

I think the members responsible for this should be banned, not out of some thirst for revenge, but because clearly they are not acting in a way which is in keeping with the intentions and spirit of this forum.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2008)

They are just a bunch of bitches with nothing better to do. I mean, seriously? If threads such as that one make their life better and happier, I truly pity them. 

I bet they wouldn't even be "brave" enough to say stuff like that in someone's face.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sikfrmthemirror* 

 
_Uh haha im fluent in spanish, the girl posted the picture and asked people what they thought of the look, the girl who posted it said she thought it was nice but alittle to excessive to wear on the street.


alot of girls agreed that it was alittle to much on the eyes but they liked the overall look of it. 

they said they didnt like the colours, and how they were placed but they loved the lips. 


they arent all bad comments, they are comments that any of you ladies would have thought in your own heads, but of course not have posted on here. 

its not right that she posted someone elses picture on another site, but i mean to each his own._

 
actually if you keep on reading ...after the first few posts then it gets critical ..and it just snowballs into 26 pages of bitchery.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 16, 2008)

that's really messed up.


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 16, 2008)

wow.  well let me say once again that it wasn't my intention on embarrassing or hurting anyone's feelings by posting the link to that thread.  if i did, i apologize.  i simply thought you guys had the right to know about how low these people are sinking by criticizing specktra members' looks on here.  i find it funny that not one single person on there dared show their faces and it's pretty apparent why.

i see a lot of people on here that finally get comfortable enough to post their first fotds on here, only to get shot down by bitches like this.  hopefully no one on here takes any of this to heart because by posting, that's what makes this site such a great source of information for ideas and for learning.  so with that said, i hope no one is deterred from posting fotds and tutorials here!  

janice is lucky to have a site full of people that can genuinely be *nice *as well as helpful!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 17, 2008)

why doesnt some1 just contact them over at spain vogues forum and ask that it be removed? vogue is an upscale fashion magazine, its not a freaking star mag or an ok! mag. they don't stand for trash and gossip.


----------



## neezer (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn shame.


----------



## User93 (Jun 18, 2008)

The one great thing about spectra, is the people here. You can come up, and tell exactly how you're feeling. And you will always get some feedback. Always. Or people wont start any sht with you, even if the have absolutely different vision on a thing.

Here people treat you with respect. I seriously felt i can talk about my feelings here. When you post any fotos, people see the best in you. People notice bright eyes, glowy skin, beautiful smile. Simply cause _that's how that people are inside_. _Kindness always goes all the way around_. *Janice* built the unique community here. I never saw anything like that. I saw a few other female forums, but i could never imagine coming up with anything there. I remember 1 line from scecktra, when a girl named *laguayca *(sorry if i just screwed up your screen name) said that being on specktra is like having a dozen of loving cousins, who gonna have your back, and put you on the right way sometimes.

So what about that forum? Nothing i believe. Imagine that girls, they are making such comments over every pic from here. Would they ever feel confident at their forum themselves? Would they ever feel like posting any pics for their mates? Would they ever feel secure? Doubt it. 

None of us is perfect. No one is even close. But a 1 thing i always knew, is that the _most important thing about a person is how is he/she inside. Cause nowadays everything about the appearence can be worked out. But if you're pretty shitty inside, nothing gonna help._

So lets enjoy what we have here, and realise how special this is. You all are gorgeous, just like i said. I think thats a really good idea to lock other forums, just like deep thoughts and love & relationship. Thanks to everyone for how you are. Dont give a damn about being posted there. Let them enjoy, _thats all they have._


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 18, 2008)

^^^^ Spot on.  Thanks for that post! Enough said


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 18, 2008)

The Vogue thread goes against the User Agreement. 
Style.com: Legal

Under *Rules of Usage* 1.D; 1.E; 

Althought Style.com waves any responsibility of anything posted up there it's still enough to get the thread deleted and the users who stole the photos banned.


----------



## marreyes38 (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG i hope my pic isn't up there because i really dont want to know what they have to say about it...

THEY MUST BE JEALOUS BECAUSE YOU DONT SEE THEM SHOWING THEIR FACES


----------



## keirii (Jun 18, 2008)

for all you lovely girls whose FOTD's were posted, i hope you didn't take any of their jealous gossiping seriously.  it seems you've become celebrities ;P &thanks for always sharing with us, i like seeing pretty faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.


----------



## Luinathiel (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_How sad is it that they have to go to another forum to trash people they don't even know. I mean, grow up already. I hate that Jealousy monster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's a very simple question. The most of them are very very young girls, and they love to ¿criticise? because it's what they use to do. They have no conversation at all. Teenagers or girls with teenager soul (and behaviour)

I'm Spanish, I'm proud of it, and I'd like to tell and explain so many things, but my English is limited (and so is my time). 
Please, girls,  don't think these girls are "Spanish typical girl", because they aren't. Vogue is a special forum and it has got a lot of troubles with its members because there were no moderators. The mods are beginning to take their place and make their job, but It will take a lot of time to make a "quiet place" with no arguments and only healthy? discussions about make-up and cosmetics.

I belong to Vogue, and I belong to Specktra, and I know a lot of girls doing the same. We look for information, for swatches, and we *DO* enjoy with your tutorials, and your comments about MAC and many other brands. You are "A fuente inagotable de conocimientos"  

I'm easy to be recognized because I always wear the same avatar and nick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I forget to tell you that I have reported the thread in vogue to one of the mods, I hope she works about it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you Luinathiel for clarifying and reporting that to the Vogue mods.  I personally never cared what nationality (or what language they speak) these girls were only that they had negative things to say about Specktra members.  That thread still makes me sick and I personally will never be a part of the Vogue chat boards.


----------



## Luinathiel (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thank you Luinathiel for clarifying and reporting that to the Vogue mods. I personally never cared what nationality (or what language they speak) these girls were only that they had negative things to say about Specktra members. That thread still makes me sick and I personally will never be a part of the Vogue chat boards._

 
They said negative things about ALL the things surround them. Stupid questions, more stupid answers...stupid life I think.
Believe in me, they are only a very little part of Spanish women..


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 19, 2008)

i think 99% of the people here know its not a ''typical spanish girl'' thing to do. we have plenty of spanish members who don't post things like that. they were just plain mean and shouldn't need a mod to tell them that they were so wrong.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2008)

I found a myspace group of people posting threads making fun of members here and also criticizing how certain members don't deserve the massive amount of replies for their FOTD's when their work really wasn't that impressive. I was shocked to see that the people participating happened to be popular posters on here... It really upsets me because people come here to learn and share our love for makeup and for people to take our images to an outside site just to ridicule, since they know it's not allowed at specktra, and especially from popular members. I didn't want to mention it but now that since this thread is pretty much similar, I had to say something.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2008)

I just went through 28 pages of that crap. Some were saying that liked certain looks, but most of it was shit talking. LAME. 

And before I forget, what happened to her? Anyone remember her username? Actually, I don't check the FOTD section often anymore so she may still be active, I just don't know it lol.







They kept complimenting her and posting her image constantly on the thread, and every time I see her picture, I really want to shoot myself. And she's only 19? Oy. I want to shoot myself even more knowing that she's a peer! She's so dang effing PERFECT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And also, anyone familiar with Kaikhaod on youtube? If you look at the sites that have linked her videos, they are all bashing her, REAL BAD. I've seen some people go to the extent of taking her video stills and making offensive animated images of them. Also, taking screen shots of an unattractive _frame_ of a video. I mean... really? What do these people do all day? How lonely must you be to find enjoyment in that type of stuff? There are plenty of normal enjoyable things to do out there. I just don't get it. Really, imagine it. Someone just regularly going on the computer, interacting with other people who they most likely don't know, only to hate and criticize innocent people who have done nothing to deserve it. That's lame to the ultimate degree. 

Okay, I'll admit, I corral my friends and tell them "You guys have to check out these videos of this girl on Youtube! She's so ridiculous!". Talking about Tina Chen. But... well, come on now. She's actually way more out there than Chris Crocker, although I like Chris Crocker


----------



## frocher (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Some of them are members of Specktra.  It's wasn't hard to do the math and figure out who they are.  I am disappointed._

 
This is the part that angers and saddens me the most.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_oh, so nothing else can be done? like, disable right click?_

 
Or in my case, with a mac, I drag a photo online right on my desktop. No right click ever required.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_internet gangstas and real life wankstas._

 
One of the best quotes ever


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 21, 2008)

They weren't saying mean things about her, they thought she was pretty, it was mostly good.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_They weren't saying mean things about her, they thought she was pretty, it was mostly good._

 
... Yeah. That's why I said they kept _complimenting_ her.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_... Yeah. That's why I said they kept complimenting her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oops. never mind haha I thought it said commenting on her


----------



## User93 (Jun 22, 2008)

i agree with _Luinatiel _completely, but once again, that has nothing to do with nationality, its just about the community and the inside rules there. In that Vogue forum such behaviour seems completely acceptable for them, so they just go on and on.. Im a newbie on specktra, and i havent been here for a long time, but i bet if someone started posing pics of other girls and making rude fun of them, that wouldnt be appreciated not only by moderators, but by the community in general. And again, im a newbie, but as MAC Whore, frocher and austronaut said, if there are people from specktra in that forum.. im speechless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats just too sad


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I just went through 28 pages of that crap. Some were saying that liked certain looks, but most of it was shit talking. LAME. 

And before I forget, what happened to her? Anyone remember her username? Actually, I don't check the FOTD section often anymore so she may still be active, I just don't know it lol._

 
That is Bonkisqueen.... I think she is still active, but doesn't post that much. She has some awesome FOTD's.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_HOW PATHETIC!!!!!!!!
and i bet these are the types of girls who wear a tiny bit of mascara and some lip balm

i hear it all the time from girls like them.. they are just jealous
i bet they've never worn 'coloured' eyeshadow in their lives_

 
exactly what i was thinking! they're prolly real common girls. i see this kind of thing on teen girl forums all the time. i mean, i guess everybody talks shit every now and then (we're all human).. but to do it publicly like that is super lame!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_That is Bonkisqueen.... I think she is still active, but doesn't post that much. She has some awesome FOTD's._

 
Oh no! I wanted to see more of her looks doing a search but I guess they were too old and aren't showing up


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Oh no! I wanted to see more of her looks doing a search but I guess they were too old and aren't showing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe this link will work. I just searched her in the member directory.

http://specktra.net/search.php?searchid=2397915

HTH!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

I just searched under her name and I was able to pull up a few looks under the threads that people thanked her for.  She is freaking talented and gorgeous!


----------



## JULIA (Jun 24, 2008)

Idiots.


----------



## Shanti (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, those girls on that topic are supreme bitches.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 25, 2008)

i thought it was weird those bitches were always showing up in my awstats...well I'm blocking the site now.  I've been dealing with immature shit like this since I was 13...I'm 19 now do not have the time to huff and puff over it.  They need to grow up.  I don't care if they said bad or good things about me, they shouldn't be taking my bandwidth...I posted my tutorial for you girlies only, end of story.


----------



## Luinathiel (Jul 3, 2008)

The Vogue moderator I talked to about the post, has just told me she has closed the post cause the lack of respect to some specktra girls.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 3, 2008)

^ that's good to hear!


----------



## adegea (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi. I am the spanish Vogue moderator. Luinathiel told me about that post and I have closed it. I apologize for the lack of respect of many of the Vogue users.


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

First, sorry for my english, i don't write english very well because i'm Spanish, i don't usually post for this reason, but i can understand everything. And I hope that you can understand my post too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Second, if you don't understand spanish, please don't generalize. You speak about respect, but I only read in this thread: assholes, bitches, silly... and then I stopped reading. You can be absolutely right, but if you insult, you are wrong (No se cómo traducir esto al inglés, si alguien es bilingüe, por favor que lo traduzca como sería: " Tu puedes tener la razón, pero si insultas, tu la pierdes")

I'm spanish, and i'm very proud to be spanish! And I post in vogue Spain (I'm very proud too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 
If you read ALL the thread, you can see that it was created to help to other people to get some gorgeous looks, but it became in  reviews of looks. If a look like or dislike you. Unfortunately, finallly, many persons made rude comments, but not EVERYBODY. (can you check it). Please, again, don't generalize. 
I'm afraid to take a picture from here is not necesary be a Specktra member, you can take the pictures without log in yourself. 
I understand you are angry (for the rude comments logically; but not everybody made rude comments, please, you can check it), but, about the reviews, you have to understand that someone can like or dislike one look (whenever the comment is done with respect) 
Don't worry about "the thread" , it is already closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But again, again and again...not all of us are like that (disrespectful), you can't generalize, and please dont insult. 

Sorry for write too much. Thanks for reading.


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nek0* 

 
_well.... as a born Canadian and also a Spaniard... 

I can say that those girls are... stupid.... 

This is the kind of stuff I talk about with one of my best friends, a British girl who also lives in Spain. We share the same perspecive of life, *and don't like some of the thinks that people do in Spain...*

PD: I am reading the whole thing and* I am frankly embarrased right now, of being a Spaniard...*_

 
This is generalize, I dont think that you can describe the entire population of a country. (especially if you don't live here), dont you think so?


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_HOW PATHETIC!!!!!!!!
and i bet *these are the types of girls who wear a tiny bit of mascara and some lip balm*

* i hear it all the time from girls like them.. they are just jealous*
i bet they've never worn 'coloured' eyeshadow in their lives_

 
Yes, I not need more, and its great when you dont need more 
dont you think so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually dont wear make up, but this doesn't mean that i dont know how to make myself up (and I love it!), but I'm not jealous, trust me. I'm sure that you make yourself up great, but please, again, don't generalize, for me, this comment can be offensive.


----------



## trip75 (Jul 3, 2008)

First off, I think everyone is entitled to their own opinion. When you start reposting pics of other people and posting negative things about them then it becomes wrong. Spanish, American whatever...it doesn't matter.


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_First off, I think everyone is entitled to their own opinion. When you start reposting pics of other people and posting negative things about them then it becomes wrong. Spanish, American whatever...it doesn't matter._

 
Check that I dont defend people who make rude comments. But, tell you don't love a look its not "posting negative things", I think. You can love a look or not, and in Spain (I think in USA too) you have freedom of speech, and you can tell it (whenever the comment is done with respect). Perhaps other person thinks the look is great.


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, and people weren't just saying they didn't "love a look"; they were saying incredibly hurtful, disrespectful things. 

The key issue here is that the FOTD forum is locked to anyone who isn't a member. To take that photo and post it on another site is one 1) dishonest and 2) disrespectful. It doesn't matter if some people liked it and some didn't; what matters is that IT WASN'T THAT MEMBERS PHOTO TO POST! Towards the end of that thread, pictures were being posted *simply* for people to make fun of. That is not cool. 

My pictures were not taken. However, many people from Specktra did have photos stolen. Quite frankly, I'm disappointed the Spanish Vogue mods let it go on as long as it did. Totally unprofessional. 

Respect is not handed out like candy. You want respect? *GIVE* it first.


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Yes, and people weren't just saying they didn't "love a look"; *they were saying incredibly hurtful, disrespectful things*. 

The key issue here is that the FOTD forum is locked to anyone who isn't a member. To take that photo and post it on another site is one 1) dishonest and 2) disrespectful. It doesn't matter if some people liked it and some didn't; what matters is that IT WASN'T THAT MEMBERS PHOTO TO POST! Towards the end of that thread, pictures were being posted *simply* for people to make fun of. That is not cool. 

My pictures were not taken. However, many people from Specktra did have photos stolen. Quite frankly, I'm disappointed the Spanish Vogue mods let it go on as long as it did. Totally unprofessional. 

Respect is not handed out like candy. *You want respect? *GIVE* it first.*_

 
I disagree with you, not all the people said "*disrespectful things*", if you understand spanish, you can check it.
About the FOTD,  I dont know many about this forum, sorry. Then will be as you say, and I trust you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Yes, I agree with you, that its not cool, I dont like rude comments. 

Dont you think that i was respectful? I think that I never said nothing rude. (But, its not my language, if I said, sorry, i dont pretend it. )
Then, I want ONLY I give. (And, so I can speak for other spanish vogue members that was respectful everytime). I only want that not make generalizations about ALL the spanish vogue members, please.
The admin didnt know the rude comments, just she know, she closed the post. Then, she come here and apologize for the comments... I think she acts great and very professional.


----------



## trip75 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melinda_warren* 

 
_Check that I dont defend people who make rude comments. But, tell you don't love a look its not "posting negative things", I think. You can love a look or not, and in Spain (I think in USA too) you have freedom of speech, and you can tell it (whenever the comment is done with respect). Perhaps other person thinks the look is great._

 
Most of thoses comments were not respectful. It's one thing to say you don't like or agree with something it's a whole other thing to say your gonna go puke after looking at someones pic.


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_Most of thoses comments were not respectful. It's one thing to say you don't like or agree with something it's a whole other thing to say your gonna go puke after looking at someones pic._

 
that is right, I dont defend this rude comments, I said yet...please dont back with the same that i said yet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, dont you think that generalize and say that ALL the vogue members or more generalization...spanish people, are: bitches, stupids, assholes, and a large list of insults, is awful?! I understand that you are angry, (yes, this I said yet again...) But if you pretend give a lesson, it's not the way...
I think that's enough nonsense, you can said that someone is not respectful, but insults....I think that is the same that they did...And this have no sense.


----------



## adegea (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi again. I have spoken with the person who opened the post and I have deleted it. No post, no photos in it without permission.


----------



## trip75 (Jul 3, 2008)

What really makes me angry is they would post pictures of other people and instead of constructive critisism they post horrible comments. Talk is cheap, we all talk crap in one form or another. Why do they have to be so nasty? Some of those things are really hurtful.


----------



## adegea (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, many people has no better things to do, and they find funny to criticize, but in the post not all were bad comments, many of them were ok (sorry for my poor english).


----------



## trip75 (Jul 3, 2008)

I feel better!!


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_What really makes me angry is they would post pictures of other people and instead of constructive critisism they post horrible comments. Talk is cheap, we all talk crap in one form or another. Why do they have to be so nasty? Some of those things are really hurtful._

 
yes, and trust me, most of the people that posted in the vogue thread and make offensive comments are knowing about this problem and they fell very bad, and fell had said these comments. 
But, I underline, that insults are no the way...Same with genralization. 
Please, respect. Like someone said to me, we can't want that we don't give. it's for everybody. Please, peace, and still making this greats looks.. I personally have learned a lot!


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_I feel better!!_


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melinda_warren* 

 
_I disagree with you, not all the people said "*disrespectful things*", if you understand spanish, you can check it.
About the FOTD, I dont know many about this forum, sorry. Then will be as you say, and I trust you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Yes, I agree with you, that its not cool, I dont like rude comments. 

Dont you think that i was respectful? I think that I never said nothing rude. (But, its not my language, if I said, sorry, i dont pretend it. )
Then, I want ONLY I give. (And, so I can speak for other spanish vogue members that was respectful everytime). I only want that not make generalizations about ALL the spanish vogue members, please.
The admin didnt know the rude comments, just she know, she closed the post. Then, she come here and apologize for the comments... I think she acts great and very professional._

 
When I said "You", I meant it as a general "you", not "you" specifically. Moreover, you were sticking up for the people at Spanish Vogue, sort of as their spokesperson. So, I made a comment about the posters there 'in general', not just about you. *THEY* (as a whole) did not give respect, made horrible comments and it was allowed to go on for quite some time. The Mod *did* close the post...very very recently. It went on for a long, long, LONG time. That tells me that either 1) the mods over there aren't incredibly watchful or 2) they agreed with it. Neither choice is incredibly professional. 

Of *course* not everyone there said horrible things. I never said they did. However! Just as you are defending your forum, I am defending mine. People from your forum stole pictures, posted without permission and made horrible comments. I think that allows for a bit of outrage on our parts.


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_When I said "You", I meant it as a general "you", not "you" specifically. Moreover, you were sticking up for the people at Spanish Vogue, sort of as their spokesperson. So, I made a comment about the posters there 'in general', not just about you. *THEY* (as a whole) did not give respect, made horrible comments and it was allowed to go on for quite some time. The Mod *did* close the post...very very recently. It went on for a long, long, LONG time. That tells me that either 1) the mods over there aren't incredibly watchful or 2) they agreed with it. Neither choice is incredibly professional. 

Of *course* not everyone there said horrible things. I never said they did. However! Just as you are defending your forum, I am defending mine. People from your forum stole pictures, posted without permission and made horrible comments. I think that allows for a bit of outrage on our parts._

 
I disagree, sorry, And understand it took me a lot of hard work answer you and add arguments in english, because is not my first language. 
Dado que debes entender castellano, porque estás muy segura de todo lo que dicen los post (supongo que es porque lo entiendes). A mí me resultaría mucho más sencillo hablar en mi idioma y argumentarte largamente. Constantemente se vuelve al tema de que ha habido gente que ha hecho comentarios nada agradables para vosotras, ya he dicho que os entiendo perfectamente y que no lo defiendo. Entiendo que en caliente, dado el enfado, se pueden decir muchas cosas y muy graves. Y aún estoy esperando que alguien, sólo alguien, dé una disculpa por haber ofendido a aquellas usuarias de vogue que no increparon en ningún momento y que fueron totalmente respetuosas, además de comentarios más que ofensivos y si, racistas acerca de los españoles. Aquí constantemente se está generalizando, no digo que tu lo hayas hecho para que me hagas esta puntualización, pero sí el 90% de las que aquí han posteado. A pesar de que la propia administradora haya cerrado el post al enterarse de en lo que se estaba derivando el hilo, y además haya tenido la profesionalidad de entrar en este hilo y disculparse de parte de todas las foreras. La gente se equivoca, y es de sabios rectificar. Nosotras ya lo hemos hecho, y vosotras seguís en las mismas. No creo que sea muy lógico intentar defender insultos por muy enfadadas que esteis, igual que no se han consentido en nuestro foro (puedes buscar insultos explícitos que no los encontrarás porque no se permiten), sin embargo en este foro, tan loable que decís que es se han permitido insultos constantes (incluidos explícitos) y sin ni siquiera argumentos. 
Vosotras os habeis sentido ofendidas, y en cuanto se ha sabido, se ha cerrado el hilo y se os ha pedido disculpas. Sin embargo vosotras habeis ofendido a mucha mucha gente y muy gravemente y nadie ha sido capaz de rectificar. 
Otro apunte, las fotos no las han robado, eran públicas por lo que cualquiera tiene acceso a ellas, quizá se debería haber pedido permiso, pero siempre se ha indicado la procedencia de las mismas. En cuanto a las de fotd, no tengo ni idea de cuales son, y por lo que me has comentado, está claro que esas fotos son privadas, por lo que no se pueden publicar en ningún sitio sin consentimiento. Ya lo he comentado en vogue, para que quién lo hiciese rectificase.
Y lo mas interesante es que la mayoría de las chicas ni siquiera entienden castellano, cómo puede ser que entonces se permitan el lujo de insultarnos a todas? porque vosotras generalizais y las haceis pensar que es una cosa, sin objetividad. 
*Puedes tener argumentos muy sólidos, pero si insultas, esos argumentos dejan de ser válidos. Si pretendes criticar una actitud y tú haces lo mismo, entonces qué es lo que estas criticando? Si criticas una actitud baja y tú haces lo mismo, lo único que haces es equipararte al mismo nivel, llegados a ese punto dá igual quién tenía razón, porque ahora ninguno la tiene*. Entiendes lo que he intentado decir antes pero no acertaba a que se entendiese en inglés?? 

Ahora te pido, que si eres tan amable, lo traduzcas para que las que no saben castellano, puedan entender mis motivos.
Siento todo este rollo que se que es muy largo para leer, sorry.
Gracias por leerlo, de verdad (y gracias de antemano si me lo traduces al inglés)


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

No, I will not translate the English for you. This is not a primarily Spanish speaking board. Thats not something I'm willing to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me? I translated many of the hateful comments myself. You can keep your thinly veiled hostility and superiority to yourself, thank you very much. 

Your moderator did close the post....a long long time after it was opened and only *AFTER* it was brought to light here. 

The photos in question were posted in a private forum. The person who posted them to the Vogue forum *was* a member here at Specktra; *THATS* how the photos got posted. They *were* stolen...by one of our own; how wrong is that? 

She took those photos and posted them for people to "comment" on. Interesting that she only chose very dramatic looks; none of the more subtle looks that are posted here everyday. Only looks that would illicit a strong response. 

If you'd like this thread closed, perhaps you should take it up with one of our Mods; Shimmer, MAC_WHORE, or our founder, Janice.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_




_

 
You. Are. Hilarious!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## frocher (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melinda_warren* 

 
_yes, and trust me, most of the people that posted in the vogue thread and make offensive comments are knowing about this problem and they fell very bad, and fell had said these comments. 
But, I underline, that insults are no the way...Same with genralization. 
Please, respect. Like someone said to me, we can't want that we don't give. it's for everybody. Please, peace, and still making this greats looks.. I personally have learned a lot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please don't come her speaking of respect.  It does not take a genius, nor a native grasp of Spanish to know that a line was crossed.  You should be ashamed of yourselves, coming here asking for respect when clearly none is deserved.  

Where were your moderators?  Have the offending members been sanctioned in some way?  Has Spanish Vogue made it clear that this type of behavior towards other boards will not be tolerated in the future?  I think it is more than a bit rude to come here and ask us to respect you.  That garbage stayed up for a very long time, it was not edited, none of the members were warned to stop their juvenile and blatantly rude behavior. Not one of your supposedly polite, wonderful members ever chose to notify a mod, or if they did the problem was not dealt with.  After you have lost total respect for a group, it must be earned back, not given freely.

Sorry, if you feel close to you feel close to your Spanish Vogue members and want to defend and protect them.  Maybe you should consider that is exactly how we feel.  We have a relationship with these women that you were trashing.  It doesn't help that those nasty witches felt very bad about being cruel and making asses of themselves.  Would they have felt bad if they weren't caught?  I doubt it.  The false remorse of a burglar that has been caught holding the bag is not very convincing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## red (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought this bad movie was over .... 

let's just move on


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I thought this bad movie was over .... 

let's just move on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell that to the Spanish Vogue members coming here bringing it up again.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 4, 2008)

I think its freaking hilarious that theyd even post here
I don't have anything bad to say about them as people because I choose to stand on a higher level then they did, and not verbally attack others for their appearances
but seriously you have some balls to post here after whats been said.
Thats my two cents.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2008)

My Spanish is rudimentary. Very rudimentary. I can loosely translate a lot of what was said, and there _were_ some complimentary things posted. They just happened to be in the minority, since most of the posts were boorish and perfect examples of behaviours that Janice & the rest of the administrative and moderator team bust their ASSES every day to make sure _do not happen_ on this site. 
The behaviour was classless, tasteless, and juvenile.  And, that's not even the offensive part. The offensive part is, as was pointed out, that the FOTD forum is a LOCKED forum and people went into it specifically to hijack and post pictures of our members while making rude and derogatory remarks about them.

And then to ask for respect?

Please.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 4, 2008)

like Carlos Mencia said once on one of his comedy stands.....
LET IT GOOO!!!! LET IT GO


----------



## melinda_warren (Jul 4, 2008)

"You can keep your thinly veiled hostility and superiority to yourself, thank you very much"
I think that you dont understand the sense of the sentences...I allways keep myself respectful...but, I suppose this is like the movie: lost in translation.
 I never made anything, I never made rude comments, but you are very angry, I understand you. 
The thread is closed and deleted.
It's ok, you are right. 
I dont have nothing more to say. Have a nice day!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Enough.

I would say that everyone on specktra is above this, but some of our less vocal members have shown their (very disappointing) colors by behaving in despicable ways on other sites.  It's not worth arguing about anymore. They've been called out about it and their actions shown for what they are.


----------

